# feel like death.



## mamifelger30 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi guys... I left my husband in Aug ..right before his deployment. I caught him on hook up sites talking to ex's and a severe problem with porn. This isn't the first time. I SAID enough is enough and left. Here I am getting our Home ready for deployment and running around doing errands happy get our Home cozy for us. Up to that event we were having troubles because of his coldness. Distant telling me f all this lovey dovey **** we got **** to do. He seemed weird like he was annoyed of me. Since he's been gone he's attempted to get back with me but he wants to get back without changing his addictions deal breakers or gaining back my trust.I noticed that when I gave in easy in past he treated me great n did whatever it TOOK. Now that I stick for myself and tell him my worth he's gotten rude mean distant hostile disrespectful. Flirting with women on fb . Following Asian ****s on fb. For the longest he didn't want divorce but the more he kept being disrespectful more I pushed for one because I see no change.

So now icing on the cake in our marriage his ex wife was a nightmare his mother etc etc so he cut them out his life. He even said they cause to, much ****. Now that we are on bad terms there all on his fb but his family he lost is cut off. I'm like so much **** that did to harass me n cause damage. I feel betrayed. He's never there for me. He lies skit but then acts hot and cold. Hurts so bad... So other. 

So other day he calls and he says I'm not good for you. We don't get along at all. You make progress so difficult. I SAID why don't you try earn my trust back for us? I've given you what is needed since Sept ABD I have yet to see it. All I see is talk. He goes its pointless now. I was so hurt when he said that because I been fighting for this marriage the right way. I make him feel worth fighting for when I know he's not but makes me who I have never ever betrayed him not worth doing anything for. He says this convo is pointless you're attitude is what I hate... I'm not good enough same thing I'm like we dint get along because of his actions. So I ask him if he wants divorce he says yea then quickly has to go. I tell him so what was whole point of the convo... And he gives me the silent treatment. I feel confused. Sometimes he seems he wants us then he gives these hot cold why. What should I.do. should I just move on back off. Should I talk about our marriage anymore. I'm trying more then he is. Sigh feel like soul is dead. Ps we got kids. Why is he acting this way towards me. I keep blaming myself. Feel guilty I just refuse to let him back in without him doing anything to gain trust back. And feel guilty ib lost opportunity for him to change maybe. :_( thanks guys
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnC_depressed (Dec 6, 2012)

mamifelger30 said:


> Hi guys... I left my husband in Aug ..right before his deployment. I caught him on hook up sites talking to ex's and a severe problem with porn. This isn't the first time. I SAID enough is enough and left. Here I am getting our Home ready for deployment and running around doing errands happy get our Home cozy for us. Up to that event we were having troubles because of his coldness. Distant telling me f all this lovey dovey **** we got **** to do. He seemed weird like he was annoyed of me. Since he's been gone he's attempted to get back with me but he wants to get back without changing his addictions deal breakers or gaining back my trust.I noticed that when I gave in easy in past he treated me great n did whatever it TOOK. Now that I stick for myself and tell him my worth he's gotten rude mean distant hostile disrespectful. Flirting with women on fb . Following Asian ****s on fb. For the longest he didn't want divorce but the more he kept being disrespectful more I pushed for one because I see no change.
> 
> So now icing on the cake in our marriage his ex wife was a nightmare his mother etc etc so he cut them out his life. He even said they cause to, much ****. Now that we are on bad terms there all on his fb but his family he lost is cut off. I'm like so much **** that did to harass me n cause damage. I feel betrayed. He's never there for me. He lies skit but then acts hot and cold. Hurts so bad... So other.
> 
> ...



Still a little confused by your post. He is deployed now?? He wants to divorce still?? You guys have kids and he does not want to try and work things out??? Not sure what you mean:scratchhead:.


----------



## mamifelger30 (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes he's deployed . I left him right before he left. Fir longest he didn't want divorce but bc wanted to get back without changing . But since I showed him enough is enough n he has to prove to me he now seems to not want to work out . He never tells me directly. Never tells me just v says I'm no good for you... We don't get along its to late for me to prove my love when I.been waiting since Sep .. but he will avoid the divorce talk
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

